# How to configure LAN/DHCP in FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE



## ryu (Mar 24, 2012)

I have installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with the help of this guide http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=171519

Now I would like to know how to configure my LAN/DHCP settings to install X11, GNOME etc. I don't know how to do it manually and I can't find that part in the handbook.


----------



## bbzz (Mar 24, 2012)

Add to */etc/rc.conf*:

```
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
```

Replace re0 with your wired interface. Look what you have with *ifconfig* command.
If you have wireless then:


```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

Again replacing iwn0 with whatever you have.

For wireless, you need additional */etc/wpa_supplicant.conf* file, where you specify your WPA settings, like so:


```
network={
	ssid="YOUR.SSID.HERE"
	psk="YOUR.SUPERSECRET.PASS.HERE"
}
```

There are many other configurations but you didn't mentioned specifically what you want.


----------



## ryu (Mar 24, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Add to */etc/rc.conf*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great. That already helped me. I'm surfing now from my encrypted FreeBSD. :e


----------

